

JL's interview with Mark Zuckerberg (~transcript, not word for word) - rms
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/10/24/live-blogging-mark-zuckerbergs-talk-at-startup-school/

======
IsaacL
_I look at Google and think they have a strong academic culture. Elegant
solutions to complex problems. We pride ourselves on strong hacker culture,
building things quickly for lots of people._

I wouldn't mind working at Facebook.

------
rms
Also [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/24/startup-school-an-
inter...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/24/startup-school-an-interview-
with-mark-zuckerberg/)

------
zandorg
Good interview. Mark really is a great interviewee - except when he's on
Oprah.

